# 2-كيف تفحص أجزاء المحرك منهجيا- المكبس وحلقاته



## عاطف مخلوف (12 أبريل 2009)

​ *[FONT=&quot]فحص مكبس المحرك [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]أ- تجهيز المكبس للفحص البصرى : [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]- نظف الكربون المتجمع علي تاج المكبس باستعمال اداة مناسبة كفرشة سلكية ، لكن لا تنظف بها جسم المكبس .[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]- الكربون الموجود أعلى حلقة الضغط وتحت التاج تزال بمواد تنظيف كيميائية[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]-نظف الثقوب المسدودة لحلقات الزيت [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]- قم بازالة الشوائب الكربونية المترسبة علي مجارى الحلقات [/FONT]*



*[FONT=&quot]ب - الفحص البصرى :[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]- المواضع التى يجب الكشف عليها عند فحص المكبس : [/FONT]*

*1-**[FONT=&quot]البحث عن الشروخ التي قد تتواجد في تاج المكبس ( [/FONT]**A**[FONT=&quot] ) وحول فتحة البنز( [/FONT]**C**[FONT=&quot] )[/FONT]*

*2-**[FONT=&quot]التشويه أو التآكل أو الالتواء في وجوه المجارى العلوية والسفلية([/FONT]**Ring grooves**[FONT=&quot]) لحلقات المكبس ([/FONT]**B **[FONT=&quot] ) .[/FONT]*

*3-**[FONT=&quot]كسر او حفر عميقه في حواف المكبس 
[/FONT]*









*[FONT=&quot]- خدوش وتسلخات (تتواجد علي اسطح المكبس العاملة ) [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]- تلف في وجوه أخاديد ([/FONT]**Grooves **[FONT=&quot] ) الحلقات[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]- وجود شوائب معدنية غاطسة في التاج او الجذع ([/FONT]**Skirt**[FONT=&quot] )[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]- اذا لوحظ اثر عميق لتلامس بين الصمام والمكبس [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]-اذا تواجدت ايا من هذه المظاهر يتم تغيير المكبس [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]- اذا مر المكبس من الفحوصات البصرية السابقة وثبتت سلامته تجري عملية القياسات كالتالي : [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ج – طرق فحص المكبس وحلقاته وقياس الخلوص :[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]1 – فحص استهلاك المكبس : [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]- ويتم ذلك بقياس جذع المكبس بين وجهي الدفع بزاوية عمودية علي بنز المكبس .[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] - مواضع القياس تختلف من مكبس الي آخر فيراعي تعليمات المنتج في ذلك .[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]- فمثلا : بالنسبة الى مكبس من نوع ([/FONT]**Cam-ground piston **[FONT=&quot]) يؤخذ القياس في اتجه عمودى على فتحات البنز .[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]- أما المكبس المخروطي الشكل أو المكبس المستقيم الجذع فتؤخذ القراءة عند النقطتين ([/FONT]** A**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]، ([/FONT]**B**[FONT=&quot] ).[/FONT]*









​*-**[FONT=&quot]ويتم المقارنة بين القياسات المأخوذه وبين أبعاد المكبس المعطاه في مواصفات المنتج ، والاختلاف بين المقاسين يحدد استهلاك المكبس .[/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]وهذه طريقة القياس بالميكروميتر ، أما مواضع القياس فكما ذكرنا آنفا[/FONT]*









*[FONT=&quot]- التآكل أو البيضاوي في فتحات البنوز ويتم اختبارها ببنز جديد أو بقوالب من نوع ([/FONT]**Go- Not Go**[FONT=&quot] )[/FONT]*











*[FONT=&quot]وهي من ادوات القياس والتي نادرا ما تجدها في الورش الصغيرة أو الغير متخصصة ومن هنا فيمكن الاستعاضه عنها في موضوعنا ببنز جديد.[/FONT]*



*[FONT=&quot]2 – قياس المسافة البينية للمكبس :[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]- يقاس قطر الاسطوانة كما سبق [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]- يقاس قطر المكبس الخارجي بواسطة الميكروميتر من منطقة الجذع كما سبق [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]- الاختلاف بين المقاسين هو المسافة البينية للمكبس [/FONT]*



*[FONT=&quot]3- قياس المسافة البينية للمكبس بواسطة الفيللر والميزان النابض:[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot](وهي طريقة لم ارى من يستخدمها في الورش ، ولكن احببت ان اذكرها فربما يواجه المهندس من يستخدمها من الفنيين فلا يفاجأ بها ) [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]- يستعمل مقياس ديناموميتر يشتمل علي مجس عرضه (10 مم) تقريبا وسمكه هو المطلوب معرفته ، حيث يرتبط بميزان نابض ، وبعد ادخال المجس بين جانب المكبس (بدون حلقات ) والذى يتم ادخاله في الاسطوانة بشكل مقلوب والي مسافة حوالي 50 مم تحت سطح كتلة الاسطوانات ، وتراقب جهد الشد الذى تمكن من اخراج الفيللر فإذا كان هو الجهد المنصوص في الكتاب الفنى يكون الخلوص صحيحا ، وهذا الجهد يجب ان يكون متماثلا في القيمة لكل الكباسات في نفس المحرك .[/FONT]*










*[FONT=&quot]- ملحوظة : يراجع الكتاب الفنى للمحرك لتحديد ما اذا كان ينص علي وضع طبقة رقيقة من الزيت الخفيف علي جسم المكبس وداخل جدران الاسطوانة قبل هذا الاجراء من عدمه .[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]- سُمك المجس المسحوب بواسطة الجهد المنصوص عليه هو المسافة البينية للمكبس .[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]4 – فحص حالة أخاديد الحلقات ([/FONT]**Ring grooves**[FONT=&quot]) :[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]- ويمكن فحصها بمقياس ([/FONT]**Go- nogo **[FONT=&quot]) ويمكن الحصول عليه من المنتج 
[/FONT]*











*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]5 - تحديد خلوص الحلقات :[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]يتم قياس الخلوص بين الحلقة وحافة المجرى الخاص بها بفيللر ، ويتم ذلك بادخال ظهر الحلقة الجديدة في مجرى المكبس مع المجس .[/FONT]*












*-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فوائد [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]*

*-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] بعض انواع الحلقات وخاصة حلقات الزيت تكون مصممة بحيث تضغط الحلقة ليس فقط على سطح الاسطوانة بل ايضا علي حواف اخدودها ، وهذا النوع طبعا ليس له خلوص.[/FONT]*

*-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] بعد التأكد بالقياس من مناسبة مقاس الحلقة يجب ادخال ظهر الحلقة في فتحتها بالمكبس وادارتها بكل محيط بيتها بالمكبس للتأكد من وجود هذا الخلوص فى كل اجزاء المجرى ([/FONT]**groove**[FONT=&quot]) ، ووجود صعوبة في جزء فربما يدل علي وجود شوائب في المجرى تحتاج الى تنظيف.[/FONT]*

*-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بعض الشركات والفنيين يفضلون تنظيف المجرى بحافة حلقة مكسورة حيث انها لن تتلف المجري اذا قام بها المحترف .[/FONT]*

*-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]انتبه لتركيب الحلقات غير مقلوبه وخاصة حلقات الزيت والا فقد يؤدى الخطأ في تركيبها الى استهلاك كبير في الزيت .[/FONT]*







​*6[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]– قياس ثغرة حلقة المكبس :[/FONT]*
*-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فيتم قياس ثغرة الحلقة بادخال الحلقة في الاسطوانة الى مسافة 2 بوصة تقريبا بدفعها بالمكبس المقلوب ، وذلك لضمان استواء الحلقة في الاسطوانة ، ثم يتم قياس الثغرة بين طرفي الحلقة بفيللر وتكون بين (0.01- 0.015 بوصة ) في أغلب المحركات .[/FONT]*




​*-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تراجع مواصفات المحرك عند اختبار الخلوصات لمعرفة الارقام الصحيحة للمحرك الجارى اختبار خلوصاته .[/FONT]*
*-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: اذا كان التآكل المخروطي في اسطوانة في الحدود المسموح بها ، فيرعى عند القيام بقياس ثغرة الحلقة الجديدة أن تدفع الحلقة الى اسفل الاسطوانة حيث أقل تآكل بها حتي لا تتعرض الحلقات للكسر نتيجة اصطدام طرفيها اثناء التشغيل لصغر ثغرة الحلقة .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*7**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]– تحديد حالة حلقات المكبس : [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- فقدان الحلقة مرونتها مما يفقدها القدرة علي ضغطها العمودى علي جدران الاسطوانة ، ويختبر ذلك بضغط حلقة قديمة واخر جديدة ومقارنة فتحة الحلقة القديمة بالجديدة وهو ما يظهر في الصورة .[/FONT]*







*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]صغر جدار الحلقة المستهلكة ( عرضها ) كما توضح الصورة :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]*

*-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كما انه من دلائل استهلاك الحلقة وجود خدوش عمودية تغطي وجوه الحلقات فانها تعني تلف حدة الوجه .[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]هذا وبالله التوفيق أسأل الله أن يكون عملا مفيدا ومتقبلا من الله أولا ثم من الاخوة المهندسين المتخصصين والمحترفين .[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]والسؤال هو : هل ترون ان استمر لاستكمال الموضوع ؟ ام فيما قدمت الكفاية ؟ [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]بارك الله فيكم .[/FONT]*​ 
​


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (12 أبريل 2009)

الاخ Amak شكرا جزيلا 

مجهود رائع

يا حبذا لو تذكر ارقام للخلوصات كأمثله او معادلات في حال عدم توفر دليل 

مثلا الخلوص بين المكبس والاسطوانه او المسافه البينيه فهي في محركات البنزين تكون اقل من الديزل

ولكن نحتاج ارقام ومعادلات .

وشكرا مرة اخره على مجهودك المتميز


----------



## ترمودناميكا (13 أبريل 2009)

ضياء العراقي غ قال:


> الاخ amak شكرا جزيلا
> 
> مجهود رائع
> 
> ...


كلام سليم
اخوتي الافاضل نرجو ذكر الشروط الفنية للاصلاح وعدم الاكتفاء بالعموميات


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (13 أبريل 2009)

الاخ الفاضل ضياء 



> *الاخ amak شكرا جزيلا
> 
> مجهود رائع
> 
> ...




الحقيقة اني استبعدت تماما ذكر أي ارقام للخلوصات او امثله لها أوأى معادلات لان ذلك يخضع بالاساس للكتاب الفني للمحرك والذى لا يجوز اطلاقا للمهندس المتخصص العمل بدونه ، واذا لم يجده فلا بد وأن يطلبه ويلح في طلبه ، وأعرف انني اذا ذكرت ارقاما او علاقات ، فسأجد من المعارضات الكثير وأصحابها محقين ، فلم يكن القصد بعدم ذكرها الدخول في العمومية ،على وجه الاطلاق ، بل المعلوات كلها دقيقة ومتخصصة بل وازعم ان عدم ذكر خلوصات بعينها هي عين العلمية .
ولكن أعدك أن اضيف علاقات تشير الى كيفية الوصول الى الخلوصات بشكل تقريبي في حالة عدم توفر الكتاب الفني .
وشكرا علي تحيتك الرقيقة ، والف شكر على ملحوظتك الايجابية والتى سآخذها بعين الاعتبار .
وعليك الدفاع عني في مواجهة الاعتراضات التى اتوقع ان تنهال علي عندما اذكر خلوصات او علاقات علمية نستنتج منها الخلوصات .


----------



## حسن الأديب (13 أبريل 2009)

a.mak قال:


> الاخ الفاضل ضياء
> 
> 
> الحقيقة اني استبعدت تماما ذكر أي ارقام للخلوصات او امثله لها أوأى معادلات لان ذلك يخضع بالاساس للكتاب الفني للمحرك والذى لا يجوز اطلاقا للمهندس المتخصص العمل بدونه ، واذا لم يجده فلا بد وأن يطلبه ويلح في طلبه ، وأعرف انني اذا ذكرت ارقاما او علاقات ، فسأجد من المعارضات الكثير وأصحابها محقين ، فلم يكن القصد بعدم ذكرها الدخول في العمومية ،على وجه الاطلاق ، بل المعلوات كلها دقيقة ومتخصصة بل وازعم ان عدم ذكر خلوصات بعينها هي عين العلمية .
> ...


نحن معك بان المعادلات لا تذكر لا في الكتب ولكن لا ضير من ذكر العموميات من الخلوصات


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (13 أبريل 2009)

الاخوة الافاضل الكرام 
*شكرا علي مروركم الكريم ، واهتمامكم بالمشاركة التى أسعد بها وأثمنها ، أما عن ملاحظتكم القيمة فقد أجبت عنها في الرد السابق ، وأضيف لكم يا أخوتي، أن المهندسيين الذين يعملون في هذا المجال وانتم منهم ، لا اعتبار عندهم لاي خلوص يذكر لان الخلوصات متفاوتة ، وحتى لا أدخل في التعميم فاليكم بعض الخلوصات بشكل عشوائي :*
*1 – محرك تويوتا ( **5E-FE**) سعة **1.5** ليتر ، موديل **96- 97 ** ، لسيارة (**Tercel**)*
*- خلوص شمعة الاشعال ** in.)**0.043**) ، خلوص صمام الدخول = **0.006 in.)**) ، خلوص صمام الخروج = **( **0.012 in.** )*

*2 - محرك تويوتا (**4A-FE**) سعة **1.6 ** ليتر ، موديل **96-97** لسارة ( **Corolla**)*
*- خلوص شمعة الاشعال ( **0.031 in.** ) ، خلوص صمام الدخول = ( **0.006 in.**) ، خلوص صمام العادم = **0.010 in.)**).*

*3 – محرك هوندا (**F22B2**) سعة ** 2.2**ليتر ، موديل **96-97 ** لسيارة ( **Accord DX/LX**) *
*الخلوص بين ساق صمام الدخول ودليله =( ** 0.0008 in**) ، وصمام العادم ودليله ( **0.0020 in.** )*

*4 – محرك هوندا ( **F22A1** ) سعة **2.2 ** ليتر نفس موديل السنة لسيارة ( **Prelude S** )*
*الخلوص بين ساق صمام الدخول ودليله = ( **0.0008 in.** ) ، وصمام العادم ودليله ( **0.0022 in.** ) *

*من هنا تروا أن التنوع كبير ، فمهما كانت الارقام ارشادية فهي لا اعتبار بها ، ومن هنا تظهر أهمية الكتاب الفني للمحرك او المعدة التى يعمل فيها المهندس المتخصص والتى لا غني له عنه *
*ولكن ساحاول ان اذكر بعض العلاقات الارشادية في المرات القادمة استجابة لرغبتكم ان شاء الله تعالي .*


----------



## حسن شوقار (13 أبريل 2009)

الاخ الكريم موضوعك رائع ومفهوم . ارجو المرات القادمة ترسل لنا عن كيفية فحص السبائك (main bearing &con-bearing(

ولك الشكر


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (13 أبريل 2009)

*ا*


> لاخ الكريم موضوعك رائع ومفهوم . ارجو المرات القادمة ترسل لنا عن كيفية فحص السبائك (main bearing &con-bearin


*(

ولك الشكر*جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل ، والنية أن أشرح المرة القادمة فحص عمود المرفق ثم السبائك معا او اجعلهما موضوعين، هذا اذا وجدت حماسا كحماسك من الاخوان وفقك الله وورعاك ، فلا أحد يحب أن يستطرد فى حديث لا حاجة للآخرين في استماعه ، أو يصرف الناس وجوههم عنه .


----------



## ا ح م د ج م ا ل (13 أبريل 2009)

مجهوووووووووود رائع وبارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (13 أبريل 2009)

*م*


> جهوووووووووود رائع وبارك الله فيك اخي


شكرا اخي الكريم علي مرورك وجزاك الله خيرا علي تقييمك الجيد للموضوع ، وشكرا علي اهتمامك بالتعليق


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (13 أبريل 2009)

الاخ Amak 

شكرا على اهتمامك وسعة صدرك عسى الله ان يزيدك منها.

ان طلبي هذا جاء من حاجه ملحه للعلاقات الارشادية بسبب عدم توفر كتاب الصانع لأغلب المحركات التي اعمل

عليها في الورشه واني اعلم بأن الخلوصات تختلف من صانع لاخر لكن هناك تقارب بين هذه الخلوصات 

تعطي تصور للمهندس .

ياريت تمدونا بكتب للمحركات الاتيه وسأكون ممتن .

Hyundai D4DA
Hyundai D4DB
Hyundai D4DC
Hyundai D6AV
Hyundai G4CS
Mitsubishi 4D32
Mitsubishi 4D33
CAT 3408


----------



## العقاب الهرم (13 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (14 أبريل 2009)

> الاخ Amak
> 
> شكرا على اهتمامك وسعة صدرك عسى الله ان يزيدك منها.
> 
> ...




أخي الفاضل الكريم 
أنا مدرك لحجم المشكلة التى تعاني منها لعدم وجود كتالوجات ، ولكن يمكن الاتصال بالوكيل وطلب شراء هذه الكتالوجات الفنية للانواع التى تتعاملون فيها ، وعليه ان يقوم هو بكل المطلوب فذلك امر لا بد منه ولا غنى عنه .وأقدم لك موقع يمكن الاتصال به لمزيد من المعلومات عن مدى توفر المطلوب لديهم 

http://www.delmarlearning.com/Browse_Catalog.aspx?

Cat1ID=AU&Cat2ID=CHM&Cat3ID=CHM07&Cat4ID=7CCE

وموقع لنوع السيارة الاخرى لنفس الشركة :
http://www.delmarlearning.com/Browse_Catalog.aspx?

Cat1ID=AU&Cat2ID=CHM&Cat3ID=CHM07&Cat4ID=7CEA

وهذا للأسف كل ما استطيع تقديمه في الوقت الراهن واذا توفر لدى المطلوب في اي وقت فثق انني لن أتأخر عن مد يد العون فورا ، وفقك الله ورعاك .


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (14 أبريل 2009)

> جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


أخي الفاضل الكريم العقاب الهرم 
وصلتني هديتك والتي عبرت فيها عن مدى ايجابيتك ، يسعدني دائما مرورك وتعليقك ، واتمني أن اقدم ما يفيد الاخوة دائما وفقك الله وأجزل لك الثواب ، وبارك فيك ولك وعليك .


----------



## marfi (14 أبريل 2009)

بطل يا بش مهندس
موضوع رائع و عرض جميل و رائع
على قول المصريين (ما بخرش المية)


----------



## زيد جبار (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااا للجميع على هذه المعلومات العمليه


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (14 أبريل 2009)

> بطل يا بش مهندس
> موضوع رائع و عرض جميل و رائع
> على قول المصريين (ما بخرش المية)


شكرا علي مرورك ، وتعليقاتك الهامة والمفيدة ، واهلا بك دائما يا هندسه .




> *شكرااااااااا للجميع على هذه المعلومات العمليه*


أهلاا بك أخي وشكرا علي مرورك الكريم واهتمامك بالتعليق ، فجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (15 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووور اخي Amak

اكمل مسيرتك ونحن متابعون ان شاء الله


----------



## engr.amin (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم*​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخ الفاضل المهندس A.mak
بارك الله في جهودك ..
واسلوبك لإستعراض الموضوع المميز..

الموضوع متميز .. ويستحق التثبيت.

جزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## د.محبس (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لي هنا سؤال:

عند استبدال rings: كيف يتم وضع الحلقات مع الاخذ بنظر الاعتبار فتحات grooves (موضع الحلقات؟)


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (12 ديسمبر 2009)

دكتورنا العزيز محبس 
نستغل سؤالكم الممتاز فنوسع الاجابة بعض الشيء لعلها تسد حاجة عند بعض الاخوان فنقول :
- للاحتفاظ بإحكام الغلق بين المكبس وجدران الاسطوانة فإنه لا بد من وجود ضغط بين الاثنين ويتم ذلك بتكبير قطر حلقة المكبس عن قطر الاسطوانة التي يعمل داخلها 
- ولتركيب حلقة المكبس وادخالها في مكانها بالاسطوانة فلا بد من وجود ثغرة بين طرفي حلقة المكبس تسمح بتصغير قطره عند ادخاله في الاسطوانة .
- كذلك فإن وجود هذه الثغرة يمنع انكسار الحلقة عند تمددها أثناء عملها ، وكذلك تمنع حدوث خدوش في سطح الاسطوانة 
- وتعتمد قيمة هذه الثغرة علي : المادة المصنوع منها الحلقة ، مقاس الحلقة ، أعلي درجة حرارة تحدث في غرفة الحريق 
- ولقد ظهر أن المتاعب الناتجة عن صغر الثغرة أكبر بكثير من متاعب زيادتها 
- وتتراوح بوجه عام وليس بوجه دقيق بين ( 0.1 - 0.5 mm )
- ويغلف السطح العامل لحلقة الضغط (العليا) بالكروم المسامي ، ليجعل قطرات الزيت تعلق بهذه المسام مما يقلل الاحتكاك ، والتآكل في الحلقة وفي جدران الاسطوانة .

ترتيب ثغرات الحلقات عند تركيبها في المكبس :








- من الصورة ستجد أن توزيع الثغرات يتم بشكل دقيق بحيث لا تتقابل الثغرات مع بعضها البعض والا فقدنا الاحكام وتسرب الضغط من الاعلي الي الاسفل ، وتسرب الزيت من الاسفل الي الاعلي ، وبعد ادخال المكبس بحلقاته بهذا النظام لا تدور الحلقات داخل الاسطوانة بل تظل علي حالها نتيجة الضغط بينها وبين الاسطوانة .
- ومن ناحية خبرتي ، وطريقتي المفضلة في توزيع الثغرات فهي أن أوزع الثغرات متخالفة كما سبق ، ولكن أيضا أحاول بقدر الطاقة ابعادها عن سطوح المكبس العاملة والتى يحدث فيها اكبر تآكل ، وهما السطحان المتعامدان علي فتحة المكبس ، ومن هنا فاوزع الثغرات بشكل متخالف كما سبق بحيث تقع في الشريط الواقع بين السطح العامل وفتحة البنز ، مع الانتباه الي عدم وقوع الثغرة في منطقة البنز .

- تركيب الحلقات في مكانها بالمكبس :










- يتم ذلك بأداة كما بالشكل وهي أداة تقوم بفتح الحلقة ، ممسكة بها ومحيطة بها حتى لا تنكسر ، ويقوم الفنى بوضع الحلقة بهذه الاداة في مكانها بالمكبس ، وهي أداة مهمة للغاية وخاصة لغير ذوى الخبرة في التركيب .
- ويحظر علي المبتدئين في التركيب محاولة تركيب الحلقات باليد المجردة ، فالحلقات ذت حواف حادة جدا كالشفرات بالاضافة الي استحالة فتحها باليد لصلابة الحلقة ، وممكن ان تؤدى الي جروح خطيرة .

- تركيب المكبس بحلقاته في الاسطوانة :







- بعد تركيب الحلقات والتأكد من وضعها بالشكل الصحيح ، والترتيب الصحيح - فبعض الحلقات يحدد علي سطحها ان ذلك هو السطح العلوي ، ولا بد أن تركب بشكلها الصحيح ، والا تسرب الضغط والزيت - يتم تزيتها بغزارة وكذلك سطح الاسطوانة من الداخل ، وتوزع الثغرات بشكل دقيق .
- يتم تركيب أداة لضغط الحلقات تماما في أماكنها بالمكبس( وتسمي في مصر زرجينة) ثم تركب هذه الاداة بالمكبس فوق فوهة الاسطوانة بشكل سليم ومحكم ، يبدأ الفني بالطرق المتوسط ولكن الحازم بأداة خشبية علي سطح المكبس فينزلق المكبس تدريجيا داخل الاسطوانة وتنفتح الحلقات لتضغط علي جدران الاسطوانة محكمة الفراغ الموجود بين المكبس والاسطوانة .

أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت في الاجابة دكتورنا العزيز ، ولكم الشكر علي السؤال .​


----------



## د.محبس (12 ديسمبر 2009)

ممتاز:31: جدا هذا الشرح وانا الان اقول في نفسي لماذا انا لم ازور هذا القسم المفيد بك وبغيرك من الاعضاء البارزين منذ اشتراكي منذ شهر ونصف تقريبا!!!!


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (12 ديسمبر 2009)

هذه شهادة أعتز بها أخي العزيز ، وسعادتي أنني كسبت الدكتور محبس الي قسمنا وهو شرف كبير فأهلا بك دائما .


----------



## مصطفى-الجشعمي (13 ديسمبر 2009)

الموضوع في محله الحاجة ملحة لمثل هذه المواضيع وشكرآ= Grasea = thank you 
sbas


----------



## رفعت سلطان (14 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذة المعلومات القيمة

رفعت سلطان


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (16 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم مصطفى-الجشعمي
أهلا بك ، وشكرا علي مرورك وعلي اهتمامك بالتعليق ، وننتظر منك الكثير .

الاخ الفاضل رفعت سلطان
شكرا علي كلماتك الطيبة ، وشكرا علي مواضيعك الثرية ، ونتابع نشاطك باهتمام واعتزاز .


----------



## د.محبس (17 ديسمبر 2009)

كيف الحال مهندس A.mak 
بارك الله تعالى فيك على المجهود الطيب
اخي الحبيب كيف يتم حساب كل من:
1: indicated power وما هي الفائدة منها بالنسبة الى المكبس
2: هل لك ان توضح ماذا يعني عمليا الرمز الاتي 3L 4STROKE V6 SI


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (18 ديسمبر 2009)

عزيزي الدكتور محبس 
اعتذر عن تأخري في التواصل ، فقد اصيب جهاز الكمبيوتر بعطل ، وهو ليس الآن في أفضل أحواله 
أما عن استفساراتك الكريمة فالاجابة كما يلي : 
*3L 4 stroke v6 si*​ *محرك سعته 3 ليتر = 3000سم** 3L = 3 *

*4 Stroke = *​*رباعي الدورة اي يتم دورته الحرارية خلال **اربعة اشواط**، لفتين من** لفات **عمود المرفق*
*محرك مكون من 6 اسطوانات علي شكل حرف = **V6

*

*spark ignition engine) محرك بترول اشعال بالشرارة = **SI *​ *
*
*أما عن** (**indicated power**) **فهي** : 
*


*(**Indicated Horse Power**) (**i.h.p**) *​*هي القدرة الفعلية والتي تؤثر علي **سطح المكبس اثناء الدورة الميكانيكية للمحرك ، وسُميت بهذا الاسم لانه يتم قياسها بجهاز يسمي (**engine indicator **) ويمكن حسابها كالتالي** : *
 *i.h.p = p**[FONT=&quot]i [/FONT]**LAn**/**4500 **for single cylinder engine *​ *i.h.p = p**[FONT=&quot]i [/FONT]**LAn/4500** X No. of cylinders for multi –cylinders engine*

*L = length of stroke, m*

*A = cross-sectional area of cylinder, cm3*

* n =no. of power impulses /min or *

* no.of power working strokes/min*

*p**[FONT=&quot]i [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]= [/FONT]**indicated mean effective pressure (i.m.e.p) kg/cm2
*أرجو أن تكون الاجابة وافية وكافية مع تحياتي​


----------



## د.محبس (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك ...حل تام...:75:


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (19 ديسمبر 2009)

> شكرا لك ...حل تام...:75:


شكرا أخي الحبيب 
ولكن هل كان هذا امتحان ؟ الحمد لله أن نجحت فيه علي كل حال .:84:


----------



## د.محبس (19 ديسمبر 2009)

معاذ الله اذا كان اختبار....فانا جازم ان معلوماتك في هذا الاختصاص كبيرة جدا ولا يمكن ان اطولها انا...ولكن احببت ان اضع بعض الاسئلة واجد اجوبة نموذجية منك من اجل ان يستفاد منها الجميع.....
لي سؤال اخر اخي العزيز
س: لماذا المحرك الجديد (e.g new automobile engine) يجب ان يُشغل في البداية بسرعة بطية ولفترة زمنية مدروسة؟


----------



## ezzawy (19 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على ما تقدمه ونفع الله بك وجعلك صالح مصلح أما بالنسبه للسيارات فأنا مغرم بها وأود منك أى معلومات يمكن أن أستفيد منها وبارك الله فيك وفى مجهودك


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (19 ديسمبر 2009)

> معاذ الله اذا كان اختبار....فانا جازم ان معلوماتك في هذا الاختصاص كبيرة جدا ولا يمكن ان اطولها انا...ولكن احببت ان اضع بعض الاسئلة واجد اجوبة نموذجية منك من اجل ان يستفاد منها الجميع.....
> لي سؤال اخر اخي العزيز
> س: لماذا المحرك الجديد (e.g new automobile engine) يجب ان يُشغل في البداية بسرعة بطية ولفترة زمنية مدروسة؟


أخي الفاضل الكريم د.محبس 
تعليقي كان مجرد دعابة لا أكثر 
وأهلا بك دائما ولاسئلتك المفيدة ، وجزاك الله خيرا علي حسن ظنك بي ، والله أسأل أن يجعلني علي قدر هذا الظن الحسن .
أما عن مسألة تشغيل المحركات الجديدة او المجددة في بداية التشغيل علي سرعات بطيئة ولفترات زمنية محددة قبل الاستخدام العادي فالسبب في ذلك أن المنتج النهائي لعمليات التصنيع للاجزاء المختلفة كاسطوانات المحرك والمكابس وغير ذلك تتم علي أجهزة تشكيل (مخارط وفرايز..الخ ) لا تتسم بالدقة البالغة ، لاننا لسنا في حاجة الي ماكينات تشغيل بالغة الدقة وباهظة التكاليف في حالتنا ( لان ذلك سيؤدي الي زيادة تكفة المنتج تكلفة غير اقتصادية وبلا مبرر )، ومن هنا فإن 
 قطر الاسطوانة الاصلي مثلا =101.57mm +0.57 ، وهذا يعني وجود تراوح في قطر المنتج ، وكذلك في اقطار المكابس الا ان في اقطار المكابس يكون التراوح في المقاسات بالموجب والسالب  (±) ، يعني بالزيادة او النقصان ، وهذه التراوحات تجعل الخلوصات (المسافات البينية ) بين الاجزاء المحتكة قلية احيانا مما يسبب زيادة في الاحتكاك ، ويؤدى الي زيادة الحرارة ، ومن هنا فينصح بتشغيل المحرك بدون احمال حتي يتم التطبيع بين الاجزاء المختلفة ويتم ذلك في حالة العمرات الكاملة في الورشة وتحت المراقبة ، وكذلك ينصح السائق بالتروي لمدة زمنية أيضا لهذا السبب ، ويُطلب منه تغيير الزيت والفلتر بعد عدد كليومترات معينة للتخلص من البرادة المعدنية الناتجة عن الاحتكاك ، ولكن المحركات الجديدة والحديثة في الغالب يتم ذلك قبل اخراج السيارة للعمل ، بحيث يستخدم شاري السيارة سيارته دون عملية التطبيع (التليين ) المفترضه .
وأرجو ان تكون الاجابة مفيدة وواضحة ، وتقبل تحياتي . ​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (19 ديسمبر 2009)

> جزاك الله خيرا على ما تقدمه ونفع الله بك وجعلك صالح مصلح أما بالنسبه للسيارات فأنا مغرم بها وأود منك أى معلومات يمكن أن أستفيد منها وبارك الله فيك وفى مجهودك


أهلا بك أخي ezzawy في ملتقاك وفي قسم السيارات 
ستجد بإذن الله مادة علمية واسعة في كل ما يخص السيارات في مواضيع قسم السيارات ، فتصفحها ونسأل الله لك التوفيق ، وننتظر مشاركاتك العلمية المفيدة .
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u485190.html


----------



## د.محبس (20 ديسمبر 2009)

A.mak قال:


> أخي الفاضل الكريم د.محبس
> تعليقي كان مجرد دعابة لا أكثر
> وأهلا بك دائما ولاسئلتك المفيدة ، وجزاك الله خيرا علي حسن ظنك بي ، والله أسأل أن يجعلني علي قدر هذا الظن الحسن .
> أما عن مسألة تشغيل المحركات الجديدة او المجددة في بداية التشغيل علي سرعات بطيئة ولفترات زمنية محددة قبل الاستخدام العادي فالسبب في ذلك أن المنتج النهائي لعمليات التصنيع للاجزاء المختلفة كاسطوانات المحرك والمكابس وغير ذلك تتم علي أجهزة تشكيل (مخارط وفرايز..الخ ) لا تتسم بالدقة البالغة ، لاننا لسنا في حاجة الي ماكينات تشغيل بالغة الدقة وباهظة التكاليف في حالتنا ( لان ذلك سيؤدي الي زيادة تكفة المنتج تكلفة غير اقتصادية وبلا مبرر )، ومن هنا فإن
> ...


 
بارك الله تعالى فيك اخي الكريم مهندس A.mak


----------



## ليث العراقي (21 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر على الجهد الكريم والمبارك


----------



## basur (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا علي الدرس الرائع نرجو المزيد بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (23 ديسمبر 2009)

أهلا بك أخي ليث في ملتقاك 
جزاك الله خيرا علي المرور ، وشكر اعلي تعليقك الطيب.


----------



## matadoor2 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله


----------



## د.محبس (24 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع له علاقة بمحركات الاحتراق الداخلي-crank shaft احببت ان انوه له اخي الكريم:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t166666.html


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (25 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم دكتور محبس 
شكرا علي هذا الموضوع والذي لم أقرأه في القسم الجديد للانتاج عن السبيكة البيضاء ، وأفضل وصفها باللدنة عن وصفها بالهشه ، وهذه مسألة ترجمة ، ويظل الشكر موصول لك علي تنبيهي الي هذا الموضوع المفيد ، وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات 0000 اما بلنسبه الى الخلوصات التي يسئل عنها اغلب المشتركين فانها تتغير حسب نوع المعدن ومعامل تمدده وحسب تعليمات الشركه المصنعه


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (1 يناير 2010)

أهلا بك أخي الفاضل طارق حسن 
نعم أصبت ، وبارك الله فيك علي مشاركتك االايجابية ، وننتظر منك المزيد.


----------



## ابوراكان عليان (28 يناير 2010)

_مشكور على جهدك الله يعطيك العافية_


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (7 فبراير 2010)

ابوراكان عليان قال:


> _مشكور على جهدك الله يعطيك العافية_


شكرا اخي الكريم وأهلا بك في ملتقاك .


----------



## سمير شربك (22 فبراير 2010)

تحياتي لك استاذ عاطف على الموضوع الهام والمفيد


----------



## حسن مصطفي احمد (28 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله في الجميع


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (3 مارس 2010)

> سمير شربك : تحياتي لك استاذ عاطف على الموضوع الهام والمفيد


اهلا اخي سمير شرفت ، بارك الله فيك ، وفي جهودك المباركة .



> حسن مصطفي أحمد : بارك الله في الجميع


وبارك الله فيك أخي ، شكرا علي المرور ، والف شكر علي الاهتمام بالتعليق


----------



## usof (4 مارس 2010)

*الله يبارك فيك*

بارك الله لك في ما قدمت كمل يا أخي الأجزاء الأخرى وكما قال المصري دحنا ملناش غير بعض


----------



## eng haytham (8 مارس 2010)

شكر للك واود لو كان بامكانك ان تشرح كيقية استخدام الساعة فى قياس الاقطار الداخلية للشميز


----------



## egole (12 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات القيمة جدا اود اسال عن طريقة غسل المحرك من الداخل


----------



## prof22 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل ومفيد جدا واشكر صاحبه ومن شاركه وعندي سؤال !
السرندل لمحرك جديد تكون اسطواناته من الداخل هل تكون شديدة اللمعان وناعمة جدا ؟ ماهي علامات السرندل والبساتن للمحرك الي ما استخدم الا اقل 1000 كيلو متر ممشى ؟
وشكراً


----------



## العراقي82 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

جميل جدا


----------



## محمود السماري (31 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جمال الامين (16 ديسمبر 2011)

جميل الاخ عاطف والف شكر ​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (17 ديسمبر 2011)

م.عاطف مخلوف في البداية اعجز عن شكري لك ونتمنى بعون الله ان يضاف في ميزان حسناتك هذا المجهود الرائع .. بصراحةانا ارغب بان اطرح بعض الاسئلة فيما يخص المركبات بشكل عام والمحرك بشكل خاص , ولكن في البداية احببت ان اخذ الاذن منك لكوني لا ارغب ان يكون هذا المكان صفحة للنقاش بعيدا عن عنوان الموضوع الا اني لا اهدف من ذلك سوى ان اجعل النقاش موجها بصورة مباشرة اليك ولهذا اخترت هذا الموضوع الذي يخصك كما لا اهدف سوى ان تعم الفائدة للجميع .. في انتظار ردك لطرح الاسئلة .. تحياتي


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (17 ديسمبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> م.عاطف مخلوف في البداية اعجز عن شكري لك ونتمنى بعون الله ان يضاف في ميزان حسناتك هذا المجهود الرائع .. بصراحةانا ارغب بان اطرح بعض الاسئلة فيما يخص المركبات بشكل عام والمحرك بشكل خاص , ولكن في البداية احببت ان اخذ الاذن منك لكوني لا ارغب ان يكون هذا المكان صفحة للنقاش بعيدا عن عنوان الموضوع الا اني لا اهدف من ذلك سوى ان اجعل النقاش موجها بصورة مباشرة اليك ولهذا اخترت هذا الموضوع الذي يخصك كما لا اهدف سوى ان تعم الفائدة للجميع .. في انتظار ردك لطرح الاسئلة .. تحياتي


*أخي الكريم *
* أهلا بك ومرحبا ، وبارك الله فيك 
أرجو أن تفتح موضوعا جديدا طارحا تساؤلاتك ، ليستفيد منها الجميع ويشارك ايضا فيها جميع الاخوان وستعجب لكم المهارات ، والخبرات المتوافرة في القسم من المهندسين الافاضل ، وأشارك في الاجابات مع الاخوان **، فتفيد ونستفيد جميعا وهو الهدف من الملتقي*.
* وجزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## حسين على عيد (18 ديسمبر 2011)

الله ينور عليك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد ضاحى (4 يناير 2012)

يا ريت تنزلنا صور عن تركيب حقات الشنابر والمسافه بيها بمعني الزوايه ومنين نبتدي نركبها من الاعلي ام من الاسف وهل بيبقي فيه علامه ع المكبس توضح تركيب اول شنبر عشان ناخد منه ونركب الباقي


----------



## saad_srs (6 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Fahad_alrasheedi (12 مارس 2014)

مجهود رائع والف شكر


----------



## waelazzaz (6 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Jawad r (20 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا موظوع جيد ومفيد وبارك الله فيك وعلى جهودك القيمه


----------



## عامر عبد اللطيف (21 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

